# youtube



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

aterate lifestyles dont bother me if they dont push their agenda on the world but what is up with all the pipe smoking fetish videos on youtube


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

cp478 said:


> aterate lifestyles dont bother me if they dont push their agenda on the world but what is up with all the pipe smoking fetish videos on youtube


yep, you gotta watch out for that... they have some fetish videos for cigars as well.

try doing a search for DubintheDam (he's a member here), he (and a few others) have started to post informative videos for pipers on youtube. i was going to as well, just haven't had the time to get around to it yet.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (May 3, 2008)

Different strokes for different folks. I don't mind as they are usually tagged as fetish videos. If you're looking for youtube channels that aren't full of manly men showing off their pipe smoking manliness, then DubintheDam's Videos and Labsix's Thesmokeshop are a good place to start.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Phil The Thrill said:


> Different strokes for different folks. I don't mind as they are usually tagged as fetish videos. If you're looking for youtube channels that aren't full of manly men showing off their pipe smoking manliness, then DubintheDam's Videos and Labsix's Thesmokeshop are a good place to start.


 ive checked out their vids and appreciate them but they havent put new vids up in quite a while. its just aggravating to me to search for something as harmless as pipe smoking and get replies of big hairy men in leather i just dont get it


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

cp478 said:


> ive checked out their vids and appreciate them but they havent put new vids up in quite a while. its just aggravating to me to search for something as harmless as pipe smoking and get replies of big hairy men in leather i just dont get it


 my daughter keeps telling me haha i told you pipe smoking is gay that proves it.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats just wrong,no pipes for me:r


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

cp478 said:


> ive checked out their vids and appreciate them but they havent put new vids up in quite a while. its just aggravating to me to search for something as harmless as pipe smoking and get replies of big hairy men in leather i just dont get it


Try Pipe Friend, he is always posting:

http://www.youtube.com/user/PipeFriendCHS


----------



## sean373 (Sep 21, 2007)

x6ftundx said:


> Try Pipe Friend, he is always posting:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/PipeFriendCHS


i think he rides the fetish train as well, just not so blatantly.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

sean373 said:


> i think he rides the fetish train as well, just not so blatantly.


Thats a lot of meesing around to smoke a pipe?whats up with the poking and tamping it down.He should get a torch and blaze that pipe,maybe it will stay light?p


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

DubintheDam's videos are great, and very informative.

the other stuff .... not so sure about that


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for the complements...my video's are just my little amateurish contribution, I've noticed since I've started there are now more 'normal' pipe smoking video's. So I think I've done my bit to push back the tide against the 'fetish' utubers. Check-out some of my 'favorites'....there are a lot of informative video's even more 'professional' my own, these should keep you busy for a while:

http://www.youtube.com/user/thesmokeshop
http://www.youtube.com/user/ahmedsadik1983
http://www.youtube.com/user/Xrposiedon
http://www.youtube.com/user/Milverton68








http://www.youtube.com/user/alphaqlater
http://www.youtube.com/user/ormonster








http://www.youtube.com/user/AlPascia




http://www.youtube.com/user/condarpipe


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Treat yourself to a little culture, a five minute video shear genius:


----------



## olwar (Sep 10, 2008)

rx2010 said:


> DubintheDam's videos are great, and very informative.


I agree, your videos were really helpful, been a real pleasure watching them - Especially the pipe tobacco introductions and the pipe cleaning videos were reall interesting. Thanks for your effort! :tu


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

Dont miss: http://www.youtube.com/user/thesmokeshop

And most of all dont miss: http://www.youtube.com/user/piepenhoeker My favorite crasy old Kapten!

I advise everyone to flag perverts that post revolting clips on you tube, its such an antisocial thing to do! Hopefully we can get rid of the them!


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I've tried that pipe smoking vid thing, its harder then it looks. lol, it all flows well in my head, but when I speak I stutter, stammer and look about as articulate as a good Ole G.W.B...Which actually gives me some sympathy for the President and I feel bad for all the times I made fun of him for it. lol

PipefriendCHS-has great vids and is very informative. I have actually stolen his tech when it comes to lighting my pipe and it works wonders. Downside, at times he listens to awful techno music and seems to pander to the fetishers(dont really know what to call them) out there by smoking his pipe in a manner a kin to those vids. 

TheSmokeShop- Great vids, covers a wide range of topics. 

Dubinthedam- Short vids. Good topics. Gets to the point. 


If you can weed out the good from the bad, you will be fine on youtube. lol, but I kinda wish the Fetish vids would get buried by the better vids. I hate them.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Phlegmatic said:


> I advise everyone to flag perverts that post revolting clips on you tube, its such an antisocial thing to do! Hopefully we can get rid of the them!


Hey, I'm unsettled by those videos as well, but censorship is not the answer. Because there are so many of them, clearly they aren't antisocial - they're social. We're just not their target audience. They can enjoy their take on this hobby while we enjoy ours, I think. Most are pretty easy to avoid, too. No shirt - no watch, that's my tactic.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i just think its a shame that you cant do a simple search for exactly what your looking for PIPES. if i was looking for the other i would type FETISH. basicly what im saying is they dont bother me i just wish they would label themselves better to make it easier to avoid and by the same note easier for fetishees to find.


----------



## Piledriver (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh so this isn't the website for pipe fetishes? :r I stopped even searching youtube for pipe related clips, just afraid to come across that garbage. Didn't even know it existed.


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> Hey, I'm unsettled by those videos as well, but censorship is not the answer. Because there are so many of them, clearly they aren't antisocial - they're social. We're just not their target audience. They can enjoy their take on this hobby while we enjoy ours, I think. Most are pretty easy to avoid, too. No shirt - no watch, that's my tactic.


I find it antisocialto show your sexuality in public where it is completely out of place. I want to be able to watch youtube w o seeing bodyparts I try not to think about in daily life. And I would be even more upset if I had children to youtube with. The whole society has become amoral and sex obsessed. Media uses the bad morals of ppl for short term profit.

Get rid of the perverts! (And do think I "hate gays", my favorite pipesmoker is Graham Chapman and he was a homosexual.)


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Phlegmatic said:


> I find it antisocialto show your sexuality in public where it is completely out of place. I want to be able to watch youtube w o seeing bodyparts I try not to think about in daily life. And I would be even more upset if I had children to youtube with. The whole society has become amoral and sex obsessed. Media uses the bad morals of ppl for short term profit.
> 
> Get rid of the perverts! (And do think I "hate gays", my favorite pipesmoker is Graham Chapman and he was a homosexual.)


 i really dont mind their life choices because to me that should be a private matter and not shown all over the internet for anyone to see no matter what a persons preference in life is. i guess my grandma raised me a prude.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

I looked at you tube and saw what you guys are talking about. A bunch of shirtless hairy big men smoking. I don't get it but some people do, and if that what they like fine. I just hope people don't get a bad view of all pipers because some people post videos like that. This post is not meant to be offensive just trying to be an insight.


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

"Funny thing" happen the other day when I youtubed for some common mans good advice on sleeping bags. Guess what I found a man in a black leather mask (or similar) crawling down into his cocoon and u guess the rest... *sigh*


----------



## nanotech (Oct 27, 2008)

Phlegmatic said:


> "Funny thing" happen the other day when I youtubed for some common mans good advice on sleeping bags. Guess what I found a man in a black leather mask (or similar) crawling down into his cocoon and u guess the rest... *sigh*


 Sometimes there's just TOO much information on the web. Overinformative, the tree of good and evil if you will. I just sift through the trash, or just get the good links from here on youtube users we can trust for pipe talk.p


----------



## gillywalker (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow some of those fetish videos are a little unsettling to say the least. 
When I had more hair I used a lot of pomades and I found sites dedicated to to men who liked to to grease up their hair, that was kind of weird too. But I think anything that has to do with what was considered manly back in the 50s or 60s will become a fetish to some. So I don't think it's just a pipe thing.


----------



## oa457 (Oct 29, 2008)

yes the patients have taken over the asylum.


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

I was browsing facebook groups with pipe in the name and found something interesting. There were a bunch of French groups that were about Steak & Pipe day, March 14th. Apparently, in French "Pipe" means "BJ". Could this be the fetish connection?

more info


----------



## Sir Pipes Alot (Dec 11, 2008)

Im a big fan of PipeFriendCHS's videos. I dont think he is apart of any sort of fetish type pipe thing. But the techno does make me worry a bit...haha


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Im also a fan of pipefriends videos..I also like how he has new stuff up all the time


----------



## N7COF (Dec 29, 2008)

Just another fetish & I really don't care, there are also some of women smoking pipes & cigars.

Just about anything can be a fetish & too many the sexuality/gender of the person isn't relevant.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

cp478 said:


> i just think its a shame that you cant do a simple search for exactly what your looking for PIPES. if i was looking for the other i would type FETISH. basicly what im saying is they dont bother me i just wish they would label themselves better to make it easier to avoid and by the same note easier for fetishees to find.


I don't know how advanced the search options are on Youtube (I don't search there often), but on many serach engines you can search like this:

keyword -offensive content

Ex. pipe -fetish -big hairy men

You get the idea.

Just stopped being lazy and checked it out quick.

Go to youtubes home page, click on search without any terms entered.

Click on advanced search.

Enter your search term in one of the "with" boxes. Enter your unwanted terms in the "without" box. You could also try checking the filter content that may be inappropriate for minors, but that may filter out pipes as well.

I am not going to try this because I am a teacher at school, and I don't want my search history to indicate searches for pipe smoking men in leather. 

Someone with more "freedom" on there computer let us know if that works.

Good luck!

-Tyler


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> I don't know how advanced the search options are on Youtube (I don't search there often), but on many serach engines you can search like this:
> 
> keyword -offensive content
> 
> ...


The fetish thing of late is a great concern to me, I've had a few very nice comments from a 14yr, who does not smoke, but really would like to collect pipes...he's a super nice kid, basically I warned him that there are some very weird people out there and he should keep his sensible head on at all times. He is not the only young teenager I've had visiting my site....I always caution to these teenagers that smoking is not 'cool' at all, even if pipes are.

I've concluded the only thing I can do is to continue doing 'normal' videos. You can't stop kids these day going onto Youtube...but it does worry me a great deal that there is so much 'pervy' stuff. Lastly I think is is a great shame that with plenty of adult sites and forums out there, this is still not enough to satisfy the selfish indulgences of those who wish to partake. Indeed this more than anything to date, assures me we are living in very degenerate times.


----------



## N7COF (Dec 29, 2008)

DubintheDam said:


> The fetish thing of late is a great concern to me, I've had a few very nice comments from a 14yr, who does not smoke, but really would like to collect pipes...he's a super nice kid, basically I warned him that there are some very weird people out there and he should keep his sensible head on at all times. He is not the only young teenager I've had visiting my site....I always caution to these teenagers that smoking is not 'cool' at all, even if pipes are.
> 
> I've concluded the only thing I can do is to continue doing 'normal' videos. You can't stop kids these day going onto Youtube...but it does worry me a great deal that there is so much 'pervy' stuff. Lastly I think is is a great shame that with plenty of adult sites and forums out there, this is still not enough to satisfy the selfish indulgences of those who wish to partake. Indeed this more than anything to date, assures me we are living in very degenerate times.


Some of you might be surprised that while I'm light in the loafers as the old saying goes, I do share the concerns Dub is talking talking about. While I'm pro freedom & anti censorship I feel the fetish videos from all genders & sexual orientations should be age restricted.

Cheers

N7COF


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

yes, i agree peoples orientations or fetishs dont bother me , but there should be some way of seperating these types of things for the people who are interested in them or not.


----------



## latinlingo99 (Sep 4, 2008)

Studies show that only insecure men (about their sexuality) have a problem with anyone else's! Only insecure men make it a point to let the world know that they are MANLY MAN!

Only insecure, closeted men have a problem with the fact that others DARED to live theirs, not according to this dictatorship society we all live in.

I love ****, but I have never seen a movie that involves S&M! masochists & sadist are not my thing, therefore I do not look for items, or videos that are about them. And if for some reason I come upon it I SHUT IT DOWN!


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I think we should make a habit of flagging video's we do not consider appropriate for underage viewing....likewise I'm not against gay men and I am against censorship...I am however very against corny, bad taste video's...

I think the vast majority of us web users do not want to see it hijacked by a few selfish individuals. It is for everybody to use, and that includes kids too. We so called 'grown-ups' need to remember this a little.

This has nothing to do with 'sexuality' or 'insecurity' and everything to do with selfishness and a lack of responsibility...Youtube is a public space...people should treat it as such regardless of personal like or dislikes or persuasion.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

good call dub i agree completely, and as a father i just believe that things should be labeled properly. not to point out people or make fun, but to make it easier for people who are interested to find and for people who are not interested to avoid.
thats all im saying.


----------



## Dan (Jan 23, 2009)

DubintheDam said:


> I think we should make a habit of flagging video's we do not consider appropriate for underage viewing....likewise I'm not against gay men and I am against censorship...I am however very against corny, bad taste video's...
> 
> I think the vast majority of us web users do not want to see it hijacked by a few selfish individuals. It is for everybody to use, and that includes kids too. We so called 'grown-ups' need to remember this a little.
> 
> This has nothing to do with 'sexuality' or 'insecurity' and everything to do with selfishness and a lack of responsibility...Youtube is a public space...people should treat it as such regardless of personal like or dislikes or persuasion.


DubintheDam--I've seen your videos and one of them is actually how I linked up to this site. I agree with what you're saying, and there aren't TOO many people who consistantly post pipe videos. You do have a pretty strong presence on the subject matter on YouTube--perhaps you could do a video discussing your thoughts on the issue. Either way, keep up the awesome videos....they're a great help to noobies like me!! :beerchug:


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

cp478 said:


> good call dub i agree completely, and as a father i just believe that things should be labeled properly. not to point out people or make fun, but to make it easier for people who are interested to find and for people who are not interested to avoid.
> thats all im saying.


I think this is a very good point....better and more honest labeling of theme and content by users...if a pipe vid is overly fetish/gay it should indicate this in it's title, if it is a gay man smoking a pipe and it is not of a sexual nature then it is just a pipe smoking video! This isn't about witch hunting it's about letting ALL users enjoy Youtube.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Dan said:


> DubintheDam--I've seen your videos and one of them is actually how I linked up to this site. I agree with what you're saying, and there aren't TOO many people who consistantly post pipe videos. You do have a pretty strong presence on the subject matter on YouTube--perhaps you could do a video discussing your thoughts on the issue. Either way, keep up the awesome videos....they're a great help to noobies like me!! :beerchug:


Thanks Dan, I mentioned it very briefly in one of my first vid, but have stayed clear of the subject out of respect for freedom of choice, but I do think I should do a video on it, I think something 'intelligent' for want of better word, should be said on the subject.


----------



## BDC (Jun 2, 2008)

Enough about pole smoking, how bout some pole dancing..:mrgreen:

YouTube - Pole Dancing


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

BDC said:


> Enough about pole smoking, how bout some pole dancing..:mrgreen:
> 
> YouTube - Pole Dancing


Hilarious...the wife loved it too....:biglaugh:


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i just would like to say that in recent months i have seen a major change in the youtube pipe videos.
i think dub and pipefriend and jynxhaste and thesmokeshop have finally made a good dent in the fetishers.
they are increasing the quality content and its about time!


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

cp478 said:


> i just would like to say that in recent months i have seen a major change in the youtube pipe videos.
> i think dub and pipefriend and jynxhaste and thesmokeshop have finally made a good dent in the fetishers.
> they are increasing the quality content and its about time!


totally...it's a changin.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Check out other great videos from Milverton68, Pipepoet, and 1968 Eric.


----------



## N7COF (Dec 29, 2008)

Requiem said:


> Check out other great videos from Milverton68, Pipepoet, and 1968 Eric.


X2 they also have great pipe channels, also getting more women with good pipe videos which is nice.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

DubintheDam said:


> Treat yourself to a little culture, a five minute video shear genius:


Great Video Dub!
Inspiring to go out and do the same.

- - -

It kind of reminds me of this ad campaign we have here in America.
It centers around trying to highlight the slow download/upload speed of DSL, compared to Cable, internet connections. The stars of the advertisements is a husband and wife couple who are Turtles and who LOOOOOVE doing everything slow. The slower the better.
Here is a sample commercial.




They have many of those commercials but I imagine you get the idea.

So that got me to thinking that it would be funny to create some spoof Ver y S-Low P-ipe S-m-oking V-i-d-e-o-s.
Video 1 - A contest with who can light their pipe the fastest.
4 or so guys and girls, each of them moving so darn slowly its not even funny. Have some type of great music in the background - Chariots of Fire - for example. Basically have the whole process take a long time, I dont know, maybe 3 or 4 minutes, just to light the pipe. Show smokers getting caught up or slowed down (extremely slowed down) by minor small issues like - Cant get the lighter out of the bag -or- off of the table because it falls down, match wont light, flint wont spark, show the person having extreme difficulty with something small like that (that would be the humorous part) show the pain in their faces with trying to compete and win and do it fast, but the whole process being terribly slow and just Very Very Slow.

And so on.
Spoof Pipe Culture Videos.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

how about mr bean smokes a pipe!


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

David M said:


> Great Video Dub!
> Inspiring to go out and do the same.
> 
> - - -
> ...


Very cool ads David...You got me thinking on my next video's, all I can say is there area few funny ones in the pipeline...excuse pun!


----------



## RowdyBriarPiper (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok, funny story time: When I first started watching Youtube Pipe Videos one of my favorite youtubers was boxerguy1958. In hindsight, maybe the name should have tipped me off, but, call me naive, I thought maybe the guy had been an amateur boxer or something. Anyway, his pipe videos were (and still are) great - he's extremely articulate, informative, knowledgable and interesting. 

So, after watching a few of his videos I did what I generally do when I discover a new youtube channel that I like - I clicked on his profile and searched through the rest of his videos to see what gold I might find inside. In this case, I found that about 1/4 of his videos were of him sitting in his underwear scratching his balls.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

roflmfao!!!!!

exactly my point, if ya wanted to see that kinda thing you woulda looked for that kinda thing.

dont understand why people feel they have to corrupt subjects on vids.

me and my family are into horseback riding, i was doing a harmless search and what do you think was the first thing that came up ?
people trying to lets say molest horses. 

this is a sick world, i worry about the future!


----------



## N7COF (Dec 29, 2008)

RowdyBriarPiper said:


> Ok, funny story time: When I first started watching Youtube Pipe Videos one of my favorite youtubers was boxerguy1958. In hindsight, maybe the name should have tipped me off, but, call me naive, I thought maybe the guy had been an amateur boxer or something. Anyway, his pipe videos were (and still are) great - he's extremely articulate, informative, knowledgable and interesting.
> 
> So, after watching a few of his videos I did what I generally do when I discover a new youtube channel that I like - I clicked on his profile and searched through the rest of his videos to see what gold I might find inside. In this case, I found that about 1/4 of his videos were of him sitting in his underwear scratching his balls.


Yeah Tom is a great guy & enjoy his pipe videos, not into the boxer shorts thing but has a great style on his other videos.

He use to have one of him "dropping the kids of at the pool" at his outhouse while reading/commenting on the financial news with pipe in hand, it was priceless.

One of my better YT videos FF = Fetish Free from my FF YT channel


----------



## RowdyBriarPiper (Dec 30, 2008)

cp478 said:


> roflmfao!!!!!
> 
> exactly my point, if ya wanted to see that kinda thing you woulda looked for that kinda thing.
> 
> ...


To boxerguy's credit, the underwear videos are generally separate and not searchable as pipe smoking videos, so it's not like he is false advertising fetish vids as pipe smoking ones. I likely would never have found them had I not chosen to search more of his videos.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Although far away in knowledge from many of you guys, and by no means with the charisma of Dub and other youtubers, you can now see me on YouTube too! Yeah, leather shorts, whip and the stuff...

YouTube - RequiemPipes's Channel


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Requiem said:


> Although far away in knowledge from many of you guys, and by no means with the charisma of Dub and other youtubers, you can now see me on YouTube too! Yeah, leather shorts, whip and the stuff...
> 
> YouTube - RequiemPipes's Channel


very cool. i think you should say "Indeed" as often as possible in Portuguese, just as a joke to all of us from ClubStogie/Puff. :roll:

by the way, i didn't understand a thing you said. :dunno:
just teasing. nice work. i'll have to subscribe.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

IHT said:


> very cool. i think you should say "Indeed" as often as possible in Portuguese, just as a joke to all of us from ClubStogie/Puff. :roll:
> 
> by the way, i didn't understand a thing you said. :dunno:
> just teasing. nice work. i'll have to subscribe.


Acho que a ideia e boa, mesmo, IHT. Eu tambem gosto de ouvir dizer "mesmo" muitas vezes.

Keep up the great work Gustavo, most of us like to see a classy approach to pipe-related videos on YouTube, and yours fit the bill admirably. And obrigado for the dedication to pipebite (me).


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Is that a leather jacket you're wearing??? 

Really cool! I'm glad you're doing vids now. Thanks!


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Phlegmatic said:


> I find it antisocialto show your sexuality in public where it is completely out of place. I want to be able to watch youtube w o seeing bodyparts I try not to think about in daily life. And I would be even more upset if I had children to youtube with. The whole society has become amoral and sex obsessed. Media uses the bad morals of ppl for short term profit.
> 
> Get rid of the perverts! (And do think I "hate gays", my favorite pipesmoker is Graham Chapman and he was a homosexual.)


This is an interesting thing to say considering cigar advertisements always seem to come packaged with some scantily clad female. Hell, if you go on pipesmagazine you can see a similar thing with girls smoking pipes. Just check out the videos at the top of our forum! I am not saying that you support the merging of sexuality/tobacco by either gender but isn't it a bit hypocritical for some to feel that way towards one and not the other? I am just wondering how a lot of the people complaining would feel if it were women doing these videos and pontificating about the right size pipe for their mouth.

And for what it's worth, a lot of the "fetish" videos I've come across have still been damn informative. It seems to be moreso the comments that point out the sexuality in it.

As for saying that you shouldn't have to come across these videos... Well, whats your alternative? Obviously they won't be renaming their videos in order to appease your distaste. In that case, do your propose removing their videos and prohibiting them from posting?

I should also add that while I may not necessarily love it either, I certainly don't mind it enough to say that others shouldn't come across it. They're still smoking pipes/tobacco and enjoying it quite a bit -- for a variety of reasons, too. Isn't that all that matters?

op2:


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> Is that a leather jacket you're wearing???
> 
> Really cool! I'm glad you're doing vids now. Thanks!


Yes it is. I'm also wearing the leather shorts in every video, you just can´t see them


----------

